# Batman - Dark Knight Rises



## Brain84 (30 Agosto 2012)

*TRAMA:*
Sono passati otto anni da quando Batman è svanito nella notte, trasformandosi in quell'istante da eroe a fuggiasco. Prendendosi la colpa della morte del procuratore distrettuale Harvey Dent, il Cavaliere oscuro ha sacrificato tutto per ciò che lui e il Commissario Gordon speravano fosse un bene superiore. Per un po' di tempo la bugia ha funzionato, in quanto l'attività criminale a Gotham City è stata schiacciata dal peso del Dent Act, una legge anti crimine. Ma tutto cambierà con l'arrivo di una astuta ladra con uno strano piano in mente. Molto più pericoloso, comunque, è l'arrivo di Bane, un terrorista mascherato i cui spietati piani per Gotham portano Bruce a uscire dal suo esilio auto-imposto. Ma anche se indossa nuovamente il mantello e il cappuccio, Batman potrebbe non essere abbastanza forte per fermare Bane.

*USCITA CINEMA:* 29/08/2012
*GENERE:* Azione, Thriller, Fantasy
*REGIA:* Christopher Nolan
*SCENEGGIATURA:* Christopher Nolan, Jonathan Nolan

*ATTORI:*
Christian Bale, Gary Oldman, Morgan Freeman, Michael Caine, Tom Hardy, Anne Hathaway, Juno Temple, Joseph Gordon-Levitt, Marion Cotillard, Matthew Modine, Tom Conti, Alon Aboutboul, Ben Mendelsohn, Burn Gorman, Daniel Sunjata, Aidan Gillen, Sam Kennard, Nestor Carbonell, Brett Cullen, Reggie Lee


*RECENSIONE PERSONALE:*
Dopo averlo atteso per 4 anni, finalmente è arrivato. Il film conclusivo della trilogia di Nolan si compie.
E' sempre difficile per me riuscire a scrivere recensioni riguardanti un film del cineasta criptico, ancor di più su questo Batman. La prima cosa da dire è che ci troviamo di fronte al film DI NOLAN, non semplicemente al film su Batman. Di eroico c'è ben poco anche la liricità è ridotta all'osso, qui si tratteggia l'aspetto umano anche più distruttivo di Bruce Wayne. Il suo voler tornare a lottare ma aver di fronte una realtà ben diversa da come la vorrebbe. Un eroe umiliato più e più volte che deve rialzarsi e ritrovare la forza.

Christian Bale come sempre eccezzionale, anche in quest'ultimo film non si risparmia. Nella sua interpretazione c'è molta introspezione e si respira la caducità del supereroe Batman fin troppo legato a Bruce Wayne.
Tom Hardy nel ruolo di Bane è fantastico! Mentre Ledger era un Villain disturbato e diturbante, Bane è la cattiveria fatta a persona correlata da un'astuzia che lo rende impressionante.
Però la vera sorpresa di questo Batman è Anne Hathaway. Quando entra in scena Cat Woman è strepitosa, un mix di sensualità e quella giusta perfidia che contraddistingue la donna gatto.
Alfred interpretato dal solito magistrale Michal Kaine è fra i personaggi più profondi presenti nel cast, il rapporto con il Bruce Wayne ormai alla fine dei giochi è veramente commovente e appartiene a lui la più bella frase del film.
Marion Cotillard cavalca l'onda di un personaggio tutto da scoprire, con un'interpretazione anch'essa molto convincente.

Nota DOLENTISSIMA è il doppiaggio: come molti sanno, il film è stato rinviato di un mese rispetto all'uscita americana, per potersi concentrare sul doppiaggio e dare (a detta di chi dirige il doppiaggio del film) "un perfetto doppiaggio per l'ultimo film di Batman". Ebbene il doppiaggio è qualcosa di atroce. Tralasciando il cambio della voce di Morgan Freeman (anche lui grandioso anche se poco presente), quello che fa veramente schifo è la voce di Bane per 2 fattori:
il primo è la voce di Filippo Timi, bravo attore ma a mio avviso pessimo doppiatore
il secondo è l'effetto della voce dato in post produzione che da quel riverbero con effetto altoparlante da chiesa che rovina tutto il film.
Tom Hardy nell'originale ha una voce profonda, quasi fiacca ma non amplificata in questo modo pessimo. A questo punto tanto valeva evitare di aspettare un mese e forse questo effetto orrido si sarebbe evitato.

Rimane comunque un capolavoro, Nolan come sempre si destreggia anche nelle azioni più concitate con una facilità disarmanti come ad esempio le scene in moto o nel Bat Wing. Lo script lo si apprezza (come spesso accade con Nolan) a film finito, vedendo come il regista ci porta a conoscere i fatti senza mai rivelarli per intero ma basandosi sulla nostra percezione di ciò che stiamo vedendo. Indubbiamente uno dei migliori registi attualmente in attività.

voto: *8.5*


----------



## Tony7 (31 Agosto 2012)

Torno ora dal cinema eeee..... Che dire, film fantastico che rende onore alla trilogia diretta in modo magistrale da Nolan.

Concordo con la recensione di Brain, anche se l'unico doppiaggio che a me è piaciuto è stato proprio quello di Bane, la particolarità della voce IMHO lo caratterizzava benissimo.

Consigliatissimo... ma vedete prima gli altri due!!!


----------



## The Ripper (31 Agosto 2012)

ma come si fa a chiudere una trilogia del genere?
ne devono fare altri 50 di Batman, non scherziamo!!!


----------



## sion (31 Agosto 2012)

visto anche io ieri sera...davvero bellissimo..

ultimi 20 minuti di film MAGISTRALI veramente..

trilogia che dovrebbe continuare per me,tanto e' girato bene.

doppiaggio di bane e lucius fox un po' cosi,ma lo rivedro' quando posso in originale.

voto 8,5


----------



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2012)

Visto ieri sera, quasi 3 ore intense. Consigliato.


----------



## Brain84 (31 Agosto 2012)

mi piacerebbe tanto disquisire con voi del finale 



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



ho una mia personalissima teoria sul Robin del finalea qual'è? Vediamo se combaciano


----------



## Marilson (1 Settembre 2012)

disgustoso. Una ***** totale. Neanche lontanamente paragonabile al capolavoro del precedente film. Addirittura inspiegabile involuzione nella colonna sonora, scritta dallo stesso autore. Il personaggio di Bane è assolutamente ridicolo, quando l'ho visto con quel cappotto di montone quasi volevo uscire dal cinema


----------



## Brain84 (2 Settembre 2012)

Marilson ha scritto:


> disgustoso. Una ***** totale. Neanche lontanamente paragonabile al capolavoro del precedente film. Addirittura inspiegabile involuzione nella colonna sonora, scritta dallo stesso autore. Il personaggio di Bane è assolutamente ridicolo, quando l'ho visto con quel cappotto di montone quasi volevo uscire dal cinema



Perchè trovi la colonna sonora e il film più scadenti? Il montone come mai non ti è piaciuto?


----------



## Livestrong (2 Settembre 2012)

Non ho visto i primi due, ma questo film è ridicolo ragazzi. Si salvano solo le scene di anne hathaway sulla moto (per ovvi motivi), l'interpretazione Di Caine e poco altro...


----------



## Vinz (2 Settembre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Bel film, era impossibile riprodurre la bellezza del secondo.
Finale ampiamente prevedibile e scopiazzato da Cap. America e Avengers...

comunque non capisco l'introduzione di Robin, così... magari ci fanno uno spin-off


----------



## Degenerate X (2 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Non ho visto i primi due, ma questo film è ridicolo ragazzi. Si salvano solo le scene di anne hathaway sulla moto (per ovvi motivi), l'interpretazione Di Caine e poco altro...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Settembre 2012)

Tanta roba, l'ho preferito al secondo, è veramente super....


Penso proprio che ci sarà un Robin


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Non ho visto i primi due, ma questo film è ridicolo ragazzi. Si salvano solo *le scene di anne hathaway sulla moto (per ovvi motivi)*, l'interpretazione Di Caine e poco altro...



Visto ieri sera.

Cose poco belle


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Il finale su Robin. "Ho usato un altro nome per tutto il film, ma ora che ci penso, mi chiamano Robin gli amici della lega della fantagiustizia".

Da quello che mi han detto alcuni miei amici il doppiaggio di Bane è stato pessimo.

Per quanto la sensualità della Hathaway sia innegabile, mi è difficile vedere la segretaria di biancaneve come cat woman.

Lento il pezzo dell'evasione. Al primo flash col bambino si sapeva che non doveva usare la corda.

Alcune meccaniche (ma qui siamo proprio a livello di Nerd): il tutore al ginocchio che rende il calcagno indistruttibile, il fatto che una bomba atomica esplosa a più di sei miglia di distanza, ma chiaramente non a 500.000 miglia di distanza, non abbia effetti collaterali, etc



Cose belle



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Quanto evidenziato da Luka. 
Per essere così lungo è un film che scorre molto bene, a parte il pozzo come detto sopra.
Gli effetti speciali, specie nelle scene apocalittiche, rendono bene insieme al sonoro.
La trama, al di là di aver anticipato una cicatrice a mezza luna a metà film e aver reso bane un portaborse, è ben strutturata.



Nel complesso mi è piaciuto, soprattutto per la fluidità. Non è facile non rendere pesante, indipendentemente da tanti altri difetti, un film così lungo.


----------



## Brain84 (2 Settembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



infatti quello non è il Robin che conosci tu mi sa


----------



## Marilson (2 Settembre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Perchè trovi la colonna sonora e il film più scadenti? Il montone come mai non ti è piaciuto?



la giacca di montone di bane  no comment . Il tizio che ha curato la colonna sonora è lo stesso per tutti e tre i film. Bene nel primo, benissimo nel secondo (ce l'ho nel mio ipod e la ascolto di tanto in tanto).. ma nel terzo l'ho sentita abbastanza monotona, non so dire.. come se non si fosse "evoluto". (prendere ad esempio la colonna sonora di Episodio III di Star Wars, epica per concludere una trilogia). La voce di bane in italiano è assolutamente scandalosa, devo rivedere in originale per il giudizio definitivo. Mi ha ricordato il doppiaggio di alcuni videogiochi degli anni 2000 come metal gear solid etc.


----------



## Vinz (2 Settembre 2012)

Il doppiatore di Bane è un attore in realtà, che ha fatto la sua prima esperienza di doppiaggio proprio quest'anno con il Mammut dell'era glaciale 

Il doppiatore di Bane è un attore in realtà, che ha fatto la sua prima esperienza di doppiaggio proprio quest'anno con il Mammut dell'era glaciale 

Per quanto riguarda le musiche, anche a me non sono piaciute... stavolta il mitico Hans Zimmer ha toppato, secondo me. Ha fatto delle scelte piuttosto impopolari, tipo eliminare dalle scene di lotta qualsiasi sottofondo e inserirli solo dove vi erano dialoghi.

Certo che, la scena del Fernet con Alfred... buahahah



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Brain a che Robin ti riferisci?


----------



## Brain84 (2 Settembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Brain a che Robin ti riferisci?





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Secondo la mia teoria, condivisa anche da altri cinefili, quel Robin è una metafora del "nuovo che avanza" il nome Robin è stato dato da Nolan come metafora al grande pubblico per far comprendere che sarà in qualche maniera il successore di Batman.
Chi ha letto il fumetto, sopratutto la serie Knightfall, sa di cosa parlo. Quando Bane spezza la schiena a Batman, quest'ultimo finisce per un lungo periodo in ospedale. Gotham però non può essere abbandonata e quindi prende il suo posto, questo avviene in più occasioni non soltanto nel caso di Bane..
Questa teoria mi è venuta in mente sia a me che ad altri proprio perchè Robin non è mai solo, Batman nel film è morto definitivamente in un'esplosione nucleare, Bruce Wayne è ora SOLO Bruce Wayne e può ricostruirsi una vita.



Per quanto riguaarda il cappotto di Bane, secondo me è spettacolare. Già di per sè Bane è un persoanaggio inquietante, con il cappotto la sua aggressività e il suo incutere timore aumentano di parecchio.

Comunque si vocifera che sia in lavorazione un altro reboot di Batman


----------



## Degenerate X (2 Settembre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## yelle (2 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> il fatto che una bomba atomica esplosa a più di sei miglia di distanza, ma chiaramente non a 500.000 miglia di distanza, non abbia effetti collaterali, etc


questa cosa pure a me ha dato fastidio.


----------



## Livestrong (2 Settembre 2012)

Per non parlare della fisica di volo della BatWing


----------



## Butcher (2 Settembre 2012)

A me è piaciuto moltissimo, a parte alcune incongruenza già evidenziate da altri. Ora sono curioso di vedere come Nolan affronterà Superman!


----------



## Marilson (3 Settembre 2012)

in ogni caso gli effetti speciali (nella media, niente di esagerato) e le novità di questo film non sono neanche paragonabili a quanto visto nell'episodio precedente. L'entrata in scena del Joker e i 4 minuti di monologo seguenti sono sufficienti per chiudere il confronto. Non c'è una scena, un dialogo che sia uno che ti faccia venire i brividi come quel _superbe piece of acting_ di Ledger. La scena dell'interrogatorio è poi forse una delle mie Top 10 scenes ever


----------



## Brain84 (3 Settembre 2012)

Alla fine n credo che si debba fare un confronto....stiamo parlando di una trilogia che si compie..almeno io non riesco a prendere i 3 film e confrontarli fra di loro...ovvio che Ledger era Dio ma metterli assieme è un esercizio che ho fatto anche nella recensione ma ferma li, non ci sto a pensare più di tanto


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Settembre 2012)

Ma voi siete matti, io quel cappotto lì lo metterei


----------



## Marilson (4 Settembre 2012)

aridaje cor montone


----------



## Prinz (4 Settembre 2012)

giusto due considerazioni: Catwoman vale ampiamente il prezzo del biglietto, il doppiaggio di Bane è inqualificabile, l'ho odiato, davvero irritante.


----------



## Vinz (4 Settembre 2012)

Marilson ha scritto:


> aridaje cor montone


----------



## Marilson (5 Settembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


>


----------



## Jino (9 Settembre 2012)

Vedo pareri molto contrastanti, stasera vorrei andare a vederlo, vale la pena o no?


----------



## Degenerate X (9 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vedo pareri molto contrastanti, stasera vorrei andare a vederlo, vale la pena o no?



Vai tranquillo. Onestamente non capisco come si faccia a criticarlo


----------



## Livestrong (9 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vedo pareri molto contrastanti, stasera vorrei andare a vederlo, vale la pena o no?



Se ti piacciono le americanate scontatissime puoi andare a vederlo.... Come detto c'è catwoman che merita, c'è azione... Se invece cerchi Una trama decente puoi tranquillamente spendere 140 e rotti minuti in modo diverso


----------



## Degenerate X (9 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Se ti piacciono le americanate scontatissime puoi andare a vederlo.... Come detto c'è catwoman che merita, c'è azione... Se invece cerchi Una trama decente puoi tranquillamente spendere 140 e rotti minuti in modo diverso





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



E' pur sempre Batman, mica si possono inventare chissà quali trame


----------



## Livestrong (9 Settembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> E' pur sempre Batman, mica si possono inventare chissà quali trame



Si ma è molto confusionario...


----------



## Liuke (9 Settembre 2012)

è diventato un film di guerra -.-


----------



## Jino (9 Settembre 2012)

Mi convincete poco ad andarci, meglio andar a guardare Madagascar 3 a sto punto


----------



## Brain84 (9 Settembre 2012)

Non c'è da convincere nessuno..se ti piace Batman quella è la miglior versione di Batman mai fatta e la più "reale" e meno fumettosa stile Frank Miller. Se Batman non ti piace allora vai a vedere altro.


----------



## Jino (9 Settembre 2012)

Nono a me piace Batman


----------



## Pivellino (9 Settembre 2012)

A me è piaciuto molto, ma forse vengo dalla generazione che leggeva ancora il fumetto e mi aspetto una roba in linea con un fumetto e non un clone del neorealismo rosselliniano.
Bane riempie molto la scena, leggendo qua pensavo di trovarmi di fronte un pokemon.
Joker/ledger non sono confrontabili. 
Joker era il male fatto persona, uno psicopatico all'ultimo stadio, un mostro in maschera che sembrava creato dal miglior King.
Il suo interesse è solo Batman in quanto suo alter ego totale.
Joker è un "giocatore", batman il suo giocattolo.
Bane un malvagio diverso più maturo, organizzato, capeggia una rivoluzione che ha il fine di distruggere il mondo. Per lui non è un gioco, è un mix di vendetta e follia. La vendetta si insinua in un progetto più ampio e per certi versi anche un pizzico interessante: l'azzeramento del mondo che conosciamo perché incontrovertibile. E l'unica soluzione è lo sterminio, l'azzeramento, che solo una guerra totale può regalare.

Di fatto il terzo batman prende dal primo la continuazione della trama di violenza mentre dal secondo attinge a piene mani il dolore e le ferite del protagonista, la sua evoluzione psicologica.
Staccare un'episodio dall'altro è secondo me lecito, ma sbagliato, perché ognuno deve all'altro qualcosa.

Poi se vogliamo dire che Ledger ha fatto un'interpretazione che resterà negli annali, beh si. E' così.
Non si può negare.


----------



## Jaqen (10 Settembre 2012)

A me è piaciuto anche più del secondo. Il terzo è una sintesi tra il primo e il secondo. Perfetto, bellissimo!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Settembre 2012)

Anche a me è piaciuto di più questo terzo film rispetto al secondo.. che aveva dalla sua un'interpretazione del Joker strepitosa, entrata di diritto nella storia del cinema.
Ma tolto quello, come film in sè preferisco di gran lunga il primo Batman Begins e questo ultimo episodio della trilogia.


----------



## Jino (10 Settembre 2012)

Alla fine ci sono andato, beh cat woman 

Comunque è bello, ma è durato decisamente troppo, in alcune parti è lentissimo e noioso...


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Settembre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> questa cosa pure a me ha dato fastidio.


Unica pecca che posso ammettere del film, per il resto spettacolare, era difficile rifare un film del genere dopo il capolavoro del cavaliere oscuro

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Prinz ha scritto:


> giusto due considerazioni: Catwoman vale ampiamente il prezzo del biglietto, il doppiaggio di Bane è inqualificabile, l'ho odiato, davvero irritante.


Io invece dico che il doppiaggio di Bane è una figata


----------



## Jino (10 Settembre 2012)

Ah si dimenticavo, il doppiaggio di Bane è stato OSCENO pure per me. Dai, non si può sentire.


----------



## yelle (11 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ah si dimenticavo, il doppiaggio di Bane è stato OSCENO pure per me. Dai, non si può sentire.


concordo. Gli hanno dato una voce da vecchio, dai


----------



## riccardokaka (13 Settembre 2012)

film ASSURDO. Uno dei più belli che abbia mai visto. Nolan pazzesco.


----------



## MrPeppez (13 Settembre 2012)

Nolan


----------



## Solo (14 Gennaio 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> disgustoso. Una ***** totale. Neanche lontanamente paragonabile al capolavoro del precedente film. Addirittura inspiegabile involuzione nella colonna sonora, scritta dallo stesso autore. Il personaggio di Bane è assolutamente ridicolo, quando l'ho visto con quel cappotto di montone quasi volevo uscire dal cinema


L'ho visto ieri sera, e quasi mi addormentavo...


----------



## BB7 (19 Gennaio 2013)

L'ho rivisto ieri. Capolavoro. Non capisco come si possa dire che il film è noioso... mi sorge il dubbio che chi lo afferma si sia perso un pò nella trama (anche se non complicatissima se si sono visti i primi 2 film) e quindi non capendo bene le azioni dei vari personaggi perda un pò il filo. A me è sembrato tutto perfetto: le musiche, le scene d'azione, i nuovi personaggi, Bane e la sua voce molto particolare, la trama, il finale ecc.... Anche la regia merita, ora mi vengono in mente 2 inquadrature davvero spettacolari: la prima quella di Bane a inizo film mentre sta "aggrappato" con un braccio, la seconda quella di Batman e Bane prima dello scontro finale (molto particolare perchè non ci sono tagli). Il film lo hanno visto pure dei miei amici che di Batman non sanno niente e anche a loro è piaciuto tantissimo questo a riprova del fatto che è proprio ben fatto. Per concludere il finale è davvero soddisfacente e i piccoli colpi di scena sono geniali.


----------



## Brain84 (19 Gennaio 2013)

riguardo la voce (italiana) di Bane non sono molto concorde..è oscena secondo me e quell'effeto "riverbero" aggiunto in post produzione (non presente nell'orginale) aumenta quella che è per me la parte più negativa della pellicola..il doppiaggio italiano


----------



## BB7 (19 Gennaio 2013)

A me è piaciuta... all'inizio ovviamente fa un pò strano ma ci si abitua e non è male. Le uniche pecce forse quando dice alcune parole con gli accenti leggermente sballati xD


----------

